# Resources other than IMSLP to find recordings based around compositions?



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

Just wondering if there are other resources besides IMSLP to find recordings based around a certain piece? IMSLP is often quite incomplete when it comes to the commercial recordings that are listed for pieces. 

I personally find looking for the compositions first then performer(s) more useful than having to wade through performer discographies to see if they recorded a piece. This is fine if you have some favorite performers in mind but otherwise not that useful. 

Right now I use a combination of IMSLP, one other classical forum, this forum and Google search (adding CD to it and then image search brings up a good number of results). But given the great lengths people seem to write about available recordings, I thought there would be a more condensed way of doing this. 

Thanks.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

staxomega said:


> Right now I use a combination of IMSLP, one other classical forum, this forum and Google search (adding CD to it and then image search brings up a good number of results). But given the great lengths people seem to write about available recordings, I thought there would be a more condensed way of doing this.


Why not ask in this and the other forum about the posters favorites concerning the pieces of music in question? Or you can ask about all the recordings they know or know the existence of. Many will be able to help you, if you hit their region of interests.


----------

